# MA's: Do you use the makeup in your kit for yourself?



## liquidstar (Jul 28, 2006)

This is sort of a weird question, but the only way to find out the answer is to ask soo...

For those that freelance, do you have separate makeup for your personal use or do you use the same make up that you would use on clients? 

I would definitely have brushes, foudation, mascara, eyeliner and normal face stuff for myself only, but when it comes to eyeshadows and pigments and stuff like that, do you "share" it with your kit or do you buy doubles of all the colors that you like?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not a MA, but I would totally have seperate stuff for myself.  I'm a total germaphobe when it comes to stuff thats touches my face.

Piggys are one thing i could share, since you can use a scoop to take out a little bit and put it into a seperate container to take with you, and refill as needed.

But everything else even if your using sterile lip and mascara wands, i would want personal, and job related inventory.  Even eyeshadow pots. since bacteria is going to get on a brush after using one to apply MU on someone elses face.  I wont even put the E/S samples at the counter onto my eyes, i'll only swatch them on my wrist.

Not to mention knowing myself, i'd end up using something  on myself to get ready, and forget to put it in my kit, and it would end up being something that I needed for a client.


----------



## lara (Jul 29, 2006)

Eyeshadow, blush, powder and other dry products are both kit and personal use. Eye pencils and lip liners I shuffle between the two - I sharpen and sanitise constantly, so cross contamination isn't an issue. The only eye pencil I keep for myelf an Engraved Power Point because I use it so often. I decant foundations into small squeezy bottles for my own use and send the big bottles into my kit. I use the same set of make-up brushes on myself as well as clients - again, I keep a really stict sanitation routine and don't have any concerns about switching. The only brushes I keep for myself are a couple of small pointed brushes to fill my brows and smudge on some Blacktrack before going off to a job. I put Fluidlines on a spatula at home and at work to extend the product life, so the pot of Blacktrack then goes into my misc small items bag and added back to the working kit. My mascara is my own, for obvious reasons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you keep the same high standards of hygeine and sanitation at home as well as work and remember to decant/spatula everything, there's no reason your working kit can't also be a personal use kit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Even eyeshadow pots. since bacteria is going to get on a brush after using one to apply MU on someone elses face._

 
Powder eyeshadow is an inert product - bacteria can't survive in it. The only exception is conjunctivitis which is pretty tenacious, but any MA worth their brushes wouldn't go near someone with pink eye in the first place.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Powder eyeshadow is an inert product - bacteria can't survive in it. The only exception is conjunctivitis which is pretty tenacious, but any MA worth their brushes wouldn't go near someone with pink eye in the first place._

 
Doesn't matter to me =P  I look at all those eyeshadow pots at the counters and think, "ewwwwwww" when i see MA's doing people's eyes LOL.


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 29, 2006)

Like Lara, I'm happy using anything from my kit for others as well as myself because I follow strict hygiene procedures.  I don't share mascara, brow gel or Viva Glam V lip gloss with others though simply because I use them on myself so much it would cost me a fortune in disposable applicators on myself.  It's much cheaper to buy the products solely for my own use.


----------



## liquidstar (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies, all very informative. I would be super strict with hygeine if I were to use something for both. I just wish I had unlimited money so I can just buy doubles of everything..lol


----------



## Booyahkasha (Jul 29, 2006)

Just to let you, and the other person who commented on how "ewwww"-ish it was to use eyeshadows on different people, bacteria does not grow in powder. Wiping off the first thin layer of the powder does enough. It's in creams and liquids that bacteria thrives and lives. That's why it's important to pour or scrape out that type of product onto a seperate surface, using a sterilized tool if necessary. I personally do use some stuff on myself that I have in my kit, except for things I use a LOT on myself, like foundation, and mascara. If I do use mascara from my kit, I always use the disposable wands that I use on other people anyway. Same thing goes for gloss, and I disinfect lipsticks and liners with alcohol and all that jazz. I basically treat myself like a client, keeping everything sanitary.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jul 29, 2006)

I buy doubles. I use to use my kit, because initially it was my personal stash, but some products are just extremely too professional for my everyday use so I don't use them. However, there are some things in my kit that I love for myself. So until I get around to buying another one I use it. 

However, now if I like something I buy two. One for my kit and one for me.

I just don't think its cool any longer to mix the two. So I am slowly trying to build to separate kits.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Eyeshadow, blush, powder and other dry products are both kit and personal use. Eye pencils and lip liners I shuffle between the two - I sharpen and sanitise constantly, so cross contamination isn't an issue. The only eye pencil I keep for myelf an Engraved Power Point because I use it so often. I decant foundations into small squeezy bottles for my own use and send the big bottles into my kit. I use the same set of make-up brushes on myself as well as clients - again, I keep a really stict sanitation routine and don't have any concerns about switching. The only brushes I keep for myself are a couple of small pointed brushes to fill my brows and smudge on some Blacktrack before going off to a job. I put Fluidlines on a spatula at home and at work to extend the product life, so the pot of Blacktrack then goes into my misc small items bag and added back to the working kit. My mascara is my own, for obvious reasons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you keep the same high standards of hygeine and sanitation at home as well as work and remember to decant/spatula everything, there's no reason your working kit can't also be a personal use kit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Powder eyeshadow is an inert product - bacteria can't survive in it. The only exception is conjunctivitis which is pretty tenacious, but any MA worth their brushes wouldn't go near someone with pink eye in the first place._

 

I also use things from my kit and totaly agree with you and caffn8me's. But some things i have double because i carry them aroud for touche ups


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 30, 2006)

are shadesticks okay to use on multiple people?


----------



## Booyahkasha (Jul 30, 2006)

as long as you spray them with alcohol and wipe them with a kleenex, you're good! That's what we do at our counters...either that or you could scarpe off the first thin layer, but that's time consuming and a waste of product. So far we've been good with that cleaning procedure!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 30, 2006)

Like a lot of the others, I also use products from my kit for personal use, with the exception of a few lipglosses, mascara and eyeliners.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Powder eyeshadow is an inert product - bacteria can't survive in it. The only exception is conjunctivitis which is pretty tenacious, but any MA worth their brushes wouldn't go near someone with pink eye in the first place._

 
LOL, worth her brushes!  That is SO cute! 

I TOTALLY agree with using personal for clients.  I myself have a HUGE collection and I do not do makeup as a full time job.  I freelance occasionally and to have doubles of items would just be too expensive!  I keep things clean like everyone else suggested.  But as far as lip products go, I use them knowing I will use them on others so for lippies I clean with alcohol before using on others and for l/g, I never apply directly to my mouth.  I always wash my hands before doing my makeup (or someone else's) so I take the l/g wand and swatch product on the back of my hand and then use a clean lip brush to apply (to clients) or my fingers (to apply to myself).  There is only 1 lip product that I keep just for myself and that is Dewy Jube lip gelee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 31, 2006)

The only think I don't share is mascara, brow set and engrave powerpoint becuase like Lara, I use it so much, I keep one for myself. But with brushes, I use the same one for clients as for myself because I clean my stuff so much anyway.


----------

